# Preparing Wild Game Turtle



## Sigma3survival (Mar 4, 2011)

This is a how to video on preparing turtle. Does anyone have any good methods for catching logger head turtles without large traps? Something that could be used in a survival situation. What methods do you use for killing the animal when you don't have a gun, etc!


----------



## Sigma3survival (Mar 4, 2011)

*Survival Stir Fry*

Does anyone here have experience with cooking up turtle? What recipes do you use and what methods do you use to procure your catch? This is a video on using a turtle to cook what I call survival stir fry!


----------



## ra5451 (Mar 11, 2011)

That's not a snapping turtle!


----------



## ra5451 (Mar 11, 2011)

THIS IS A SNAPPING TURTLE....It's 45 Lbs....It's was good eats...tasted like a fish...You are what u eat!!!!

As far as how to catch them...You can use a 3" fish on top of the water with a hook and some STRONG line...Or..an arrow, with a string attached...That's how I got this one....Shoot them...Find them laying eggs in a sandy spot near the water....


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Sigma3survival said:


> This is a how to video on preparing turtle. Does anyone have any good methods for catching logger head turtles without large traps?


:scratch uuhhmmm... I generally don't hone methods of procurring critters on *The Endangered Species List*...


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

ra5451 said:


> THIS IS A SNAPPING TURTLE....It's 45 Lbs....It's was good eats...tasted like a fish...You are what u eat!!!!
> 
> As far as how to catch them...You can use a 3" fish on top of the water with a hook and some STRONG line...Or..an arrow, with a string attached...That's how I got this one....Shoot them...Find them laying eggs in a sandy spot near the water....


I'm assuming that ol' boy is dead, holding him that close... 

snappers can extend their neck 50%-60% of their body length, so the big ones can surprise ya from quite a distance


----------



## ra5451 (Mar 11, 2011)

Of course...One snap and off goes your fingers....I have other pics of the whole process...But didn't want to post yucky stuff


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

ra5451,
I'm only about 90 miles from you and that dosen't look like any snapper that I've ever saw, and I've caught over 1000.that looks like what we call a mudd turtle, if that had been a snapper, there would have been no problem getting the head out and I've yet to see a snapper pull her head in that far.' At this time of the yr, hundreds of female snappers are coming out of the water to lay their eggs in the mulch piles and sand traps, i use to pick up as many 15 every morning, you wouldn't even hold the snappers around here like that, their head would be our and have a piece of your hand.
Our female snappers are always about the size of that turtle, but every once in a while we get a male who is about as big as a 14 inch tire, they are real dangerous to play with, one bite and they can bust broom handles
those are eggs.just not developed yet

after taking another look at the bottom, I'm sure it's an easten box turtle or a mudd turtle.


----------



## ra5451 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi Lotsoflead...

I attached a picture of a snapping to my post. Not sure if you saw it or not? Here's what a snapper looks like...

Common snapping turtle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

In addition, I have attached more pics (in the next post) for your viewing pleasure...Yummy!



lotsoflead said:


> ra5451,
> I'm only about 90 miles from you and that dosen't look like any snapper that I've ever saw, and I've caught over 1000.that looks like what we call a mudd turtle, if that had been a snapper, there would have been no problem getting the head out and I've yet to see a snapper pull her head in that far.' At this time of the yr, hundreds of female snappers are coming out of the water to lay their eggs in the mulch piles and sand traps, i use to pick up as many 15 every morning, you wouldn't even hold the snappers around here like that, their head would be our and have a piece of your hand.
> Our female snappers are always about the size of that turtle, but every once in a while we get a male who is about as big as a 14 inch tire, they are real dangerous to play with, one bite and they can bust broom handles
> those are eggs.just not developed yet
> ...


----------



## ra5451 (Mar 11, 2011)

OOPPPPS...Here are the attachments.....


----------



## Sigma3survival (Mar 4, 2011)

*Not mistaken identity*



ra5451 said:


> Hi Lotsoflead...
> 
> I attached a picture of a snapping to my post. Not sure if you saw it or not? Here's what a snapper looks like...
> 
> ...


Yeah I know it is not a snapping turtle, it is actually a painted turtle. Snapping turtle is just kind of my generic name for all turtles that want to bite my fingers. LOL! I don't put much stock in names cause everyone has a different name for everything. The indians would teach the name of something last because people have a tendency to put to much weight into a name and not learn the uses of it. When someone learns a name they tend to move on thinking they know it when they are really just scratching the surface. Sorry for the mixup! Thanks for the commentary!


----------



## Jarhead0311 (Sep 17, 2010)

lotsoflead said:


> ra5451,
> I'm only about 90 miles from you and that dosen't look like any snapper that I've ever saw, and I've caught over 1000.that looks like what we call a mudd turtle,
> 
> after taking another look at the bottom, I'm sure it's an easten box turtle or a mudd turtle.


It's a pond slider, actually a red-eared pond slider


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Sigma3survival said:


> Yeah I know it is not a snapping turtle, it is actually a painted turtle. Snapping turtle is just kind of my generic name for all turtles that want to bite my fingers. LOL! I don't put much stock in names cause everyone has a different name for everything. The indians would teach the name of something last because people have a tendency to put to much weight into a name and not learn the uses of it. When someone learns a name they tend to move on thinking they know it when they are really just scratching the surface. Sorry for the mixup! Thanks for the commentary!


Ah this ole boy will bite more than your fingers....
Google Image Result for http://www.dausettrails.com/snapturtle.jpg

Jimmy


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

Jimmy24 said:


> Ah this ole boy will bite more than your fingers....
> Google Image Result for http://www.dausettrails.com/snapturtle.jpg
> 
> Jimmy


That thing is prehistoric!


----------

